# MB - MSV Sidewalk Machine



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone have any good or bad info on these made in Wisconsin machines ? There is 1 for sale here in Ontario , Canada is why I am asking .


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I should add that it looks similar to a Trackless machine which is popular around here .


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

M-B made the broom that I put on my Belos. It was well made, although as noted in that thread, I think they should have thought out the articulation better.

I'm not sure this is a sidewalk machine..... It is larger than my Belos, and I got that at a good price because Ticonderoga ran it off the sidewalk a few times and rolled it once.

The width of this machine is 49.5" with skinny winter tires. Figure a minimum width for a blower or broom is going to be 60" to be reasonable. You might be able to get away with a 54" blower.

I like the fact that if it is the MSV3, it appears based on the brochure to have both a mechanical PTO and 31 gpm hydraulic power to the front (assuming the mechanical clutch can withstand salt). I think the Trackless and Holder are just mechanical drive, and my Belos is just hydraulic.

I do note that the joystick appears to be mounted on the side console. If you have an air seat, this could be an issue if you are on bouncing terrain.

The engine is a 110 hp or so cummins, the drive is eaton, both are decent names.

http://www.m-bco.com/media/95646/msv3_brochure_email.pdf


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Did someone say Cummings???


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

The machine here is a 2012 and does not say 3 on the side . I think they started making them in 2008 . Yes it is powered by Cummins .


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Aerospace Eng for posting the link to MSV . Looks like they are the same width as a Trackless machine . Says there is a dealer in Mount Forest , Ontario . Going to contact them next week and find out about parts availability .


----------



## MINNESNOWMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

We have an MB MSV and the right rear wheel is stuck in reverse. Any suggestions to help us trouble shoot?


----------



## blakevoss4 (9 mo ago)

MINNESNOWMAN said:


> We have an MB MSV and the right rear wheel is stuck in reverse. Any suggestions to help us trouble shoot?


----------

